# Knock Down Track For Car Cruises



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Looking for layout ideas for a 2 lane track " TOMY " to take to street rod cruises just for kicks.

Will be running T-Jets and AW T-Jets only.

I plan to power it by 12 volt car battery.

Was thinking 3' x 5' for convienience and a half way desent layout.

I have all radious pieces including 2 hairpins.

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

If you are hauling it in a pickup, a door is a good size to use. 3'x7' :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*One thought...*

Might want to leave the hairpins at home. I've used (even over-used) them and liked them, but for a casual race with new people racing you may find they get frustrated with them. If you keep the flow moving you'll keep more fannies in the seats!! :hat: nd


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I whole heartedly agree. I have one tight hairpin on my track and whenever someone new tries to get through it they almost always deslot.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Gonzo!

Wayne here from the Northcoast HO club.

You know John's bunch! LOL!!!

Hey we raced on Joe's track recently which was a hollow core door with a 6 lane life like oval on it.

It was a blast!

We ran t-jets with diecast bodies and tyco 40 ford coupes on 440 chassis with tall tires in rear to loosen them up a bit.

Anyhow Joes 6 laner was nice and sceniced too.

Not to be a copy cat but I'm about to build a 4 laner with scenery on my 36" wide hollow core door.

Put the fold up table legs under it and slide it into the back of a truck/van/suv.

Loads of fun in a small space!

The life like track will fit 6 lanes by using a 2 lane oval in the center with 9" curves, then the 4 outer lanes use 9" and 12" curves with the life like short straights between the curves to allow the inner 2 lanes of the 6 laner to fit inside the 4 outer lanes.

Believe me it is great fun!!!!

A lot of bumpin and bangin' in a small area.

We are running on Joes track again in 2 weeks from this Sunday coming up.

He lives in Olmsted Falls by me if you would like to come check it out.

John could give you the details.

Good luck on your build and great idea!

Take care!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

Nice hearing from you and yes I remembered you.

I'm caught up in my summer activities now and won't be racing until september except for the Ohio Challenge in July.

I plan on racing with ya'll this comming fall.

John has a great bunch of racers and I had a blast the night that I raced there.

I see he has the monster trucks this sunday. 

It seems that summer ties me up with the outdoor activities and family outings.

Take care and keep on building.

What ever became of that 1/32nd scale you was dabling in ?

Also , did you catch the slammed Turbo Hoppers in the above post ? Very "neat-oooooo" .

Gonzo


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Gonzo!

Nice to hear from you!

I'm glad to hear things are going well for you!

Yeah, like you summer is filled with family obligations and outtings and I dont do much racing either due to that fact.

I've been trying to make races here and there as I can with John's club.

As far as the 1/32 go, I dabbled shortly with them again till a group member on the boards posted needing carrera track. I obliged him and helped him out by trading it off to him for ho stuff he didnt need so we helped each other out.

I decided with 2 little ones and a lack of space that 1/32 was no longer for me currently and that I just need to focus on Ho for now especially since joining John's ho club.

I found your post interesting here because I'm about to take down my existing 4 laner and condense it on a hollow core door also.

Joe's track from John's ho club was quite an influence on me being transportable and being able to be set up outside and such.

It was quite fun to race 6 lanes on a hollow core door with all the racing action it provided.

Plus with m,e being into n scale trains also, I love the scenery aspect a small race track brings for more realism.

Anyhow dont mean to highjack your thread here but you got to race with us on Joe's track sometime to see what I'm talking about.

It is a blast!

Take care my friend and have a fun safe summer and hope to see you racing with us this fall!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here are some options ...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

and some more ...


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx AFXtoo

I found a couple of interesting layouts in your reply.

I went to the Steel VAlley Nats last weekend and was talking to a couple of my gearhead cohorts and we were talking about slots durring the 60's.

The topic was on full tilt boogie for a lot of the evening.

The next meet I plan to take a small knock down and have some fun with it " tail gate " racing.

Gonzo


----------

